# Surf ?



## Brian P. (Feb 1, 2005)

Anyone fish the Surfside surf Saturday ? thinking about making the early morning drive tomorrow from Kingwood.


----------



## artys_only (Mar 29, 2005)

The. Fish are there . Go fish ! I am tommarow.


----------



## Doublegprostaff (Oct 21, 2014)

Fished this mornin. Caught a couple right at 15 that were released, kept a 17 and a 22 in smack.


----------



## BretE (Jan 24, 2008)

I was obviously in the wrong spot.....


----------



## cobra_steven (Jun 2, 2010)

They were Def there yesterday morning...


----------



## BretE (Jan 24, 2008)

cobra_steven said:


> They were Def there yesterday morning...


Yep, longer version.........got a report from a friend who caught an easy limit with an 8lb'er in the mix. Caught in the first gut. There's an area in Surfside where the beach drops off dramatically and the first gut is deep. Wife and I hit it this morning, stopped on the way and she grabbed a dozen croaker. She fished for awhile, nothing, got bored and hit the lounge chair for some sun. I kept on grinding throwing a margarita sand eel and pink Soft Dine XL. Nothing??? As we were leaving a family walked down to where we were packing up and asked how it went. After my dismal report they said yeah, they were catching one after another until about 7pm when it completely shut down. Said their kids were catching them on frozen shrimp chunks, didn't matter what you threw......lol......another "should been here yesterday".....


----------



## Doublegprostaff (Oct 21, 2014)

The place I tried today wasn't far from where unusually fish SS but the gut between the first and second bar was DEEP, I'm 6'4" and the water was almost to my shoulders.


----------



## BretE (Jan 24, 2008)

You may have been close to me. I grew up here, spent my summers on the beach(not fishing...) and never noticed or knew about this area.......


----------



## Doublegprostaff (Oct 21, 2014)

I'll be back down on Tuesday


----------



## BretE (Jan 24, 2008)

Doublegprostaff said:


> I'll be back down on Tuesday


Good luck, I'm headed to do a little bass fishing this afternoon. Not sure where I'm fishing in the morning. My wife isn't a big surf fishing fan, I was hoping to get her on some nice trout this morning!.....


----------



## Surf Rodder (Jun 28, 2013)

I was at access road 4 for 5 hours 8-1:10pm. Winds shifted to ENE and got very breezy. Surf came up immediately. Heavy current, left to right, and waves coming in at an angle. Off-colored water all day. The closer I got to SLP, the cleaner it looked, but sandy-brown on into Galvez. I do not wade fish but surf rods only. No big takers, one Bonnethead (small) and a huge Gafttop. Yakked two big baits out 220 yards. Current was something else. Got dumped coming in because I paddled straight towards the beach rather than at the angle the waves were coming in. Live & learn.


----------



## Billygoat (Feb 1, 2013)

Fished today between access 5-6. 5 keeper trout, lost the same amount trying to net them... Need to work on my technique. Threw back probably a dozen undersized trout along with a hand full of small sand trout. Had a crab trap in the wade gut with salmon guts/bones for bait, which got me 6 crabs.

By far the best day I've had this year, surf was beautiful til around 9:30-10am, wind/waves picked up and so did the current.


----------



## Doublegprostaff (Oct 21, 2014)

Surf rodder I was west of access 4, did y'all have a blue yak ?


----------



## TAMUscott (Feb 17, 2012)

I guess we all fished next to each other at access 4 because I experienced the same thing. Deeper first and second gut and no trout! I had croaker in the water at 5am and the only thing I caught was a 3ft sharpnose. Ditched the croaker and got a few bumps on silver/gold spoons. Left at 11 because the waves had built too much for me to fish with no action. Saw a guy next to me pull out 10" trout left and right on shrimp.


----------



## Gilbert (May 25, 2004)

Me and my son hit access 5 and we came home with 8 keepers. Was slow and most were caught when a group of birds came by. It went to **** around 9:30ish.


----------



## Surf Rodder (Jun 28, 2013)

Doublegprostaff said:


> Surf rodder I was west of access 4, did y'all have a blue yak ?


I was in a green Prowler, black Dodge._ I _think Surf Hippie red (Ford 4x4)and his bud were north me. Considered tossing a gold spoon but with 5 long lines out felt it best to stay on shore nearer the rods. Frankly, got home after 4, unloaded and cleaned up then thought I'd take a nap. Woke up 20 minutes ago - midnight(nature call)! The currents and the 9 wades out, plus the yak must have worn me out.


----------



## NOCREEK (Jan 18, 2012)

Me and my three girls were about halfway between the cell tower and the condos in a red Tacoma with a green prowler on top and a Texas flag quick shade. Caught trout early on a she dog but like Gilbert's post, it was only when the birds worked by and it ended about 9:30, was able to take home enough for dinner. Put a couple shark rods out but nada. 
What's up with the 2 stoke 4 wheeler mad clan ripping up the beach and dunes Lol! Glad they didn't set up next to us!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## iamatt (Aug 28, 2012)

NOCREEK said:


> Me and my three girls were about halfway between the cell tower and the condos in a red Tacoma with a green prowler on top and a Texas flag quick shade. Caught trout early on a she dog but like Gilbert's post, it was only when the birds worked by and it ended about 9:30, was able to take home enough for dinner. Put a couple shark rods out but nada.
> What's up with the 2 stoke 4 wheeler mad clan ripping up the beach and dunes Lol! Glad they didn't set up next to us!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Ran baits all night nada. didn't see any crab on the beach like the other weekend. But surfRodder you sure right about tha current. Wicked out there but got better Sun AM. That moon was pretty crazy coming up but once it was up could see very well. Some huge croaker though. And yeah brosnakes were doing probably 40+ mph on those 4wheeler things. Was waiting for one to wad it up.

Some guys got a bullshark down from me and watch a kid reel in a huge black drum at harbor bridge bait camp.. in a wheelchair too. Pretty cool


----------



## terry107 (Jun 26, 2014)

NOCREEK said:


> What's up with the 2 stoke 4 wheeler mad clan ripping up the beach and dunes Lol! Glad they didn't set up next to us!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


They set up right next to us and were using our vehicles as the starting line for their drag races. They were also constantly swerving back and forth spraying each other with sand. At one point, they had a guy running a gauntlet in between the 4 wheelers while getting sprayed with sand. Needless to say, we spent most of the afternoon shaking our heads.

Sent from my HTC6500LVW using Tapatalk


----------



## dbarham (Aug 13, 2005)

Gilbert said:


> Me and my son hit access 5 and we came home with 8 keepers. Was slow and most were caught when a group of birds came by. It went to **** around 9:30ish.


Sweet


----------



## rubberducky (Mar 19, 2010)

I fished this morning in between 4-5. A few trout right at sun up on a pink skitter walk. About 7 the bite just stopped. Chased a few birds and the blue fish under them before running out the big rods.
Ended up with one 4ft bullshark before heading home around 3:30

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------

